# The Raggie babes



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Hugo, our new stud boy in waiting


Herbie our reserve stud boy if Hugo can't hack it


Percy, this boy is up for sale


Donald, he's hopefully got a new family coming to meet him this weekend


Dolly, possibly staying here


----------



## Rebelneck (Jul 13, 2013)

Loving Dolly!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yes I will take them ALL!!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

All gorgeous but Percy is extra gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As gorgeous as always :001_wub::001_wub: Love your potential stud boys but Hugo looks far too sweet and innocent at the moment  Herbie has a little gleam in his eye though


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh if only i could have another cat! Percy is the exact raggie id be looking for


----------



## kenni (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragdolls are one of my favorite breeds, I love Donald <3


----------



## Roxxelana (Sep 15, 2011)

They are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## KittyKat102 (Jul 23, 2013)

They are beautiful kittens! Ragdolls are such a nice looking breed


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> Oh if only i could have another cat! Percy is the exact raggie id be looking for


Always room for another cat


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Always room for another cat


Ha well id be more likely to be allowed another cat than a dog ha, don't think my cats would accept another one though.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: all sooooooooo gorgeous, but Donald is just super special! Love his colouring ....... one day!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_me want Dolly.....:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

They are all so gorgeous, Hugo is my fav tho :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how did i miss this thread with these gorgeous babies? i'm in love:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hugo is a stunner! Beautiful markings!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Percy !!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

They are all so wonderful! Feel so privileged to have Percy (now Atticus  ) on hold! Can't wait to meet him!!!!!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful babies, i love raggies.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

AtticusRavel said:


> They are all so wonderful! Feel so privileged to have Percy (now Atticus  ) on hold! Can't wait to meet him!!!!!


Oh, hi AtticusRavel, I didn't realise you was on here


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

hihihihi  2 days left!!!!!!


----------

